# Pakistani sports world records



## Safriz

@WebMaster 
@AgNoStiC MuSliM 
Can we have a sticky thread on this particular topic please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Starting off with Men's field hockey.
Sohail Abbas holds the world record of scoring most goals in international matches with 348 goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IMMORTAL584

Cricket
Pakistan has won

1 One Day World Cup

1 T20 World Championship

1 Champions Trophy where they defeated India in finals to become champions giving reply to all the trolls of “Mauka Mauka. Cricket has no boundaries and no religion. Having intense hatred for a country because of something happened in past is wrong










^^ 1992 famous victory with imran khan as captain.





Champions trophy image ^^





^^^2 cricket Asia cups





T20 winners ^^^


Field hockey
Pakistan won 4 Hockey World Cups in 1971,1978,1982,1994. 3 Gold medals in Olympics 1960,1968,1984. Other than field hockey Pakistan has not won any Olympic medal





^^^1971 First world cup win





2nd world cup win 1978





1982 3rd world cup win













^^^1994 winning World Cup at AstroTurf. 4th world cup win


Squash
14 times Jahangir Khan won squash championship. And 6 time team world champions.


Canoe Kayak - Abubakar Durrani and Shoaib Khilji are Pakistan National Kayaking Champions.
Baseball-Two time Asia Cup winners. They have qualified for world cups many times but never won
Snooker- Muhammad Asif (Winner of ISBF World Snooker Championship)
So, there is more than cricket in Pakistan too also Gama Pehalwan from Amritsar was from India but then took Pakistan citizenship he never lost any wrestling match. He was real life sultan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Men's field hockey.
Pakistan has won 4 times
The most in the world.


----------

